# Lake st. Helen



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been told this lake is closed to duck hunting unless one is a property owner on the lake.
But looking at a plot/plat book shows state land borders the North West corner of what is called"third lake.
Any help or knowledge on this.
sent from space via rotory phone


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't know details, but I believe that a private hunt club has EXCLUSIVE hunting rights on that lake...I'm not even sure a property owner on the lake could hunt it with out being a member or a member's guest... I'm sure others on here can fill you in on the particulars.
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Lake St Helen waterfowl hunting privileges are held in perpetuity by a private club. Before there was a lake there was a marsh that the club owned. When the state decided to dam the South Branch of the Au Sable River to create Lake St Helen the club was given the hunting rights in return. Only members are allowed hunt waterfowl.

Ken


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks

sent from space via rotory phone


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The hunting rights are owned by the family descendants of Moses.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Its been discussed here before.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> The hunting rights are owned by the family descendants of Moses.


I wish....I'm related.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

property owners do not have rights to hunt lake st helen either. I am a property owner.

here is the scoop in a nutshell. john carter was an invester from Chicago who actually bought the entire county of r oscommon from the state in the 1800's when the county was going bankrupt. he grandfathered anyone who had already lived there and allowed them to keep their land. he then sold off the rest of the county as homesteads. 
johns personal home was in st helen and he had a love for duck hunting so he kept the lake for his personal use with friends. as he got older he decided he wanted the lake to stay that way so he developed the st helen duck hunting club. he sold memberships for a small fee to a select group friends mostly drs and lawyers mostly from lapeer county. he leased the hunting rights to the lake for 100 yrs to the club with a 200 yr option at the end of the lease for $1. that 100 yr lease ended about 10yrs ago or so and needless to say the group took the option. the descendants of the carter family challenged the lease at
the time trying to get ownership but they lost in court. 

I have been told that they do not sell new memberships to the club but. the original memberships have been sold many times throughout the yrs and they are passed down from generations. I have heard prices ranged from $10k to 25k when sold but I am not sure if that is accurate. the membership comes with use of the clubhouse on the lake.

if you go to Richfield twp library in st helen they sell a historical book on the area and the history of john carter for like $10. they also have the old yearly log books from the hunting club that you can look at in the library......some neat reading if you are into that sort of thing.




_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## gaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

Very interesting indeed. Small fee to read about some history of the area. Thanks for sharing DS.


----------



## DrakeTaker (Sep 27, 2005)

10 years ago last Saturday I took my brand new 18 foot War Eagle and 35hp Mud Buddy for an afternoon spin on Lake St Helen. I knew all about the restrictions on the lake, as my parents, and their parents, have been property owners on and off the lake since the 1940's. You can imagine the looks I was getting from the members on opening day afternoon as I raced around all 3 of the lakes, and then up the channel through the Mud Lake area, 2 of us dressed in full camo, 2 duck dogs on the bow with ears flapping, throwing a 50ft roostertail!! Guys standing up from their blinds, the glare of binoculars obvious from 4 different places at one time!! In no time at all I was being chased by 2 boats, only one of which was fast enough to catch up to us. After smiling and waving like a dumb-*** lost tourist for a 1/2 mile or so, I throttled down and chatted with my pursuer. The dude was actually quite polite, mentioning the private restrictions, etc,.. and I told him I was aware, I was just testing out my new rig!! :lol:


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

DrakeTaker said:


> 10 years ago last Saturday I took my brand new 18 foot War Eagle and 35hp Mud Buddy for an afternoon spin on Lake St Helen. I knew all about the restrictions on the lake, as my parents, and their parents, have been property owners on and off the lake since the 1940's. You can imagine the looks I was getting from the members on opening day afternoon as I raced around all 3 of the lakes, and then up the channel through the Mud Lake area, 2 of us dressed in full camo, 2 duck dogs on the bow with ears flapping, throwing a 50ft roostertail!! Guys standing up from their blinds, the glare of binoculars obvious from 4 different places at one time!! In no time at all I was being chased by 2 boats, only one of which was fast enough to catch up to us. After smiling and waving like a dumb-*** lost tourist for a 1/2 mile or so, I throttled down and chatted with my pursuer. The dude was actually quite polite, mentioning the private restrictions, etc,.. and I told him I was aware, I was just testing out my new rig!! :lol:


........lol Loved your story. I have a place in St. Helen's as well. But not on the lake. Could you feel the bolts of lightning hitting you ? I've met a few of the stuffy guys that belong to that club. Nice job.......would have paid money to see that one.....:evilsmile


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

DrakeTaker said:


> 10 years ago last Saturday I took my brand new 18 foot War Eagle and 35hp Mud Buddy for an afternoon spin on Lake St Helen. I knew all about the restrictions on the lake, as my parents, and their parents, have been property owners on and off the lake since the 1940's. You can imagine the looks I was getting from the members on opening day afternoon as I raced around all 3 of the lakes, and then up the channel through the Mud Lake area, 2 of us dressed in full camo, 2 duck dogs on the bow with ears flapping, throwing a 50ft roostertail!! Guys standing up from their blinds, the glare of binoculars obvious from 4 different places at one time!! In no time at all I was being chased by 2 boats, only one of which was fast enough to catch up to us. After smiling and waving like a dumb-*** lost tourist for a 1/2 mile or so, I throttled down and chatted with my pursuer. The dude was actually quite polite, mentioning the private restrictions, etc,.. and I told him I was aware, I was just testing out my new rig!!



that story is awesome! would have loved to have been there. I have owned land on the lake for about 10yrs. 

last year I was up there at a local bar on a slow weeknight talking to the bar tender in town. she was telling her story about how her and her boyfriend moved up there a few months prior. she said her boyfriend got a job that he loved working for the duck club. I asked what his duties were. she siad all sorts of odd jobs setting up blinds in preparation for the season....but during the season he was a runner. I asked what a runner was. she said they had several duties like run supplies to the blinds when needed like lunch coffee ammo etc....and in their spare time they were instructed to drive around the lake chasing ducks and making them fly.




_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> ...and in their spare time they were instructed to drive around the lake chasing ducks and making them fly.
> [/I][/SIZE]


Everything was OK until the last comment, hang on and watch this thread light up.

Rallying - You cannot hunt waterfowl that have been concentrated, driven, rallied, or stirred up with a motorized vehicle or sailboat


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Dang it..let them ride around and chase up ducks!! That gets them to me!

Saturday, hunting Lake St Helen ducks....at least we assume they come from there. 4 woodies and 1 mallard for me. 1 teal for friends only. Sunday...we shot a 4 man limit of Lake St Helen geese-pretty sure they come from there!

Hunting for us is better if they hunt and chase ducks!!:lol:


----------

